# Can you use a bitless bridle in show?



## Notanequestrian98 (Apr 25, 2014)

Personally, I don't like bits.. I hate that they can tear up a horse's mouth, even if you have soft hands. Soo I was wondering, my horse is gonna be shown in the county fair this year, do they penalize for bitless riding? Can I use a hackamore, or will I get points docked for that? And it is Western show by the way.. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

What kind of bit are you using, razor wire?! I've never torn up a single mouth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

The only "bitless" bridle that most shows allow in western are hackamores (as in bosal) and that is for 5 yo horses and under. You'd have to check with the show office to see if they allow any other types.

My 5 yo mare is still in a snaffle; my 15 yo is in a fixed shank curb (we do cowhorse), but will go in snaffle, too, if I want. I, too, have never had my horses' mouth "torn up" from a bit.


----------



## Notanequestrian98 (Apr 25, 2014)

@SlideStop,
No, I use a snaffle bit. I'm not gonna get into why I don't like bits, because I know there is an "on-going debate" about bit vs. bitless. I would just prefer my horse to be more comfortable. But thank you to the person who did respond to my thread with a relevant answer.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Like kewpalace said, only a bosal for horses 5 and under, or a snaffle. Horses over 5 must be bridled (curb) and ridden with one hand.


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

western is a broad spectrum, are you doing pleasure or speed events? Most speed events you can use anything. I run in either a snaffle or a short shanked jr. cowhorse. But for pleasure type events there are a lot more rules as to what you can use.


----------

